# UK 13amp USB charger



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am trying to find a USB charger where the USB socket/s is either on the top, side or front, all the ones I can find have it underneath which is a PITA, I have found a side option one, but it's in China and will takes ages to arrive.

Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Port-U...=item52116f787f:g:IcgAAOSwtGRbuyux:rk:26:pf:0

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30W-Fast...=item23ae43141d:g:v9EAAOSwC9hb4CFj:rk:47:pf:0


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I am trying to find a USB charger where the USB socket/s is either on the top, side or front, all the ones I can find have it underneath which is a PITA, I have found a side option one, but it's in China and will takes ages to arrive.
> 
> Any ideas?


Not sure what you are after Kev, I've just googled for one and everyone is either on the front and top or side, none underneath.

The one supplied with your iPad is on the front.

Make sure that you have the correct amperage, they can differ.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Samsung ones have both side and front entries as well as bottom one. Know it's not worth buying a phone just for a plug.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...2-e787-4f61-bfee-27a608f31d9c&redirect=mobile


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

rayc said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Port-U...=item52116f787f:g:IcgAAOSwtGRbuyux:rk:26:pf:0
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/30W-Fast...=item23ae43141d:g:v9EAAOSwC9hb4CFj:rk:47:pf:0


Thanks Ray, but neither of those is actually UK stock, over a week for delivery.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Not sure what you are after Kev, I've just googled for one and everyone is either on the front and top or side, none underneath.
> 
> The one supplied with your iPad is on the front.
> 
> Make sure that you have the correct amperage, they can differ.


I did Google Drew, and most were under, or from China, I didn't get one with the iPad 4, just a lead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Samsung ones have both side and front entries as well as bottom one. Know it's not worth buying a phone just for a plug.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-...2-e787-4f61-bfee-27a608f31d9c&redirect=mobile


I have had several Samsung ones, but they all seem to pack up after a while.

I've decided to get a couple of MK 2 gang sockets, hopefully thay will be okay.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Regarding the output amps, this came up on a none MoHo forum a few years ago, and the consensus was that although the amps are there to be used it is the device which decides what it will draw, the same as a domestic wall socket, it will provide whatever amps is required by whatever is plugged into it, be it a phone charger or a kettle.

I am not sure about that but it do make sense.


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Regarding the output amps, this came up on a none MoHo forum a few years ago, and the consensus was that although the amps are there to be used it is the device which decides what it will draw, the same as a domestic wall socket, it will provide whatever amps is required by whatever is plugged into it, be it a phone charger or a kettle.
> 
> I am not sure about that but it do make sense.


This is only correct if the supply will give more than the device requires. If however your USB charger is rated at 0.5A and you require 1.0A it will definitely die! If you are looking to charge an Ipad then the ones that come with it are usually 2.5A rated, so I would reckon that should be your minimum rating and then you should be able to charge anything.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Regarding the output amps, this came up on a none MoHo forum a few years ago, and the consensus was that although the amps are there to be used it is the device which decides what it will draw, the same as a domestic wall socket, it will provide whatever amps is required by whatever is plugged into it, be it a phone charger or a kettle.
> 
> I am not sure about that but it do make sense.


There is a maximum output amperage marked on each charger, whilst I agree that the device will only draw the current that it requires, the charger will overheat if the appliance requires more current than that marked on the charger. E.G. my iPhone charger overheats when I charge my iPad on it, my MacBookAir charger overheats when I charge my MacBookPro on it.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sorry Robell, I was busy writing the above when you posted.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, both those posts make perfect sense to me.

In the van, all the chargers are rated at 2a, I just plug in whatever needs to be charged, I know if a device needs 1 amp, giving it 2 won't make it charge faster, and about the overheating issue, that applies to anything electrical (not even seen a 2.5a charger) I usually take the dedicated plug chargers with me as well if I remember, as the ciggy lighter type can be less than reliable.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Kev, why not try something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/RAVPower-4...914331&sr=8-3&keywords=ravpower+smart+charger

I've had one for a couple of years or so now and use it all the time whether at home or in the van, it will charge phones, pads, tabs etc. one at a time or all together.

.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have had this for at least seven years, charges both iPhones and iPads, 2 x 2.4amps output.

I must admit it cost me a few bob, but it was well worth the money.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Argos have them Kev, if you've one close by.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

eurajohn said:


> Kev, why not try something like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/RAVPower-4...914331&sr=8-3&keywords=ravpower+smart+charger
> 
> I've had one for a couple of years or so now and use it all the time whether at home or in the van, it will charge phones, pads, tabs etc. one at a time or all together.
> 
> .


Seems okay at first glance John, but I'll give it a proper look later, Thank you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I have had this for at least seven years, charges both iPhones and iPads, 2 x 2.4amps output.
> 
> I must admit it cost me a few bob, but it was well worth the money.


I had one of those Drew, it broke after about 2 years I think.

Trouble is we seem to have a lot of devices between us, I have 3 phones and 3 tablets, I use them for different jobs, Liz has 3 devices now, so 9 to keep up to.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I have had this for at least seven years, charges both iPhones and iPads, 2 x 2.4amps output.
> 
> I must admit it cost me a few bob, but it was well worth the money.


Our present cars ciggy socket is goosed, would a Mophie keep up with a phone running a sat nag app Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Sorry Kev, I've just seen your post.

I can't give you an honest answer as I have never tried it running a sat nav. With the Mophie fully charged and with the iPhone showing 10%, I can charge it twice. I used it whilst in hospital when playing cribbage. (The night nurse used to charge it for me.)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Our present cars ciggy socket is goosed, would a Mophie keep up with a phone running a sat nag app Drew?


Doncha have another ciggy socket Kev in the car or maybe get the iffy one fixed.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@Drew

No worries mate 
@raynipper

No it only has the one, in the most ridiculous place, in the center console, at the rear of the gear lever next to the cup holder so your elbow bangs into a drink if you use it, it's developed a heating problem so we may be getting rid of it soon as the windows fog up quickly.


----------

